# Mobile Wifi Dongle Providers



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forum , thinking of moving to Spain, I would prefer a rural type property as I have dogs , does anyone have a list of mobile wifi "dongle" providers in Spain , A half decent internet connection would be very important to me , I like the Look of the Murcia are , I have looked at Wimax and portal wimax but hard work finding a place in the areas they cover.

Many Thanks


----------



## Stereo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Stereo*

Hola Nugget Hound,

I too am a 'newbe' to the site [Hola everyone] but astonished at the quantity of posts about all sorts of things. Primarily, I was looking for advice on mobile pay-as-you-go wifi [the name of which in cyber world is 'mifi' I believe!]. I couldn't find a response to your post.

I currently share wifi with a neighbour [near Mutxamel where we have a villa]. This is a Vodaphone mobile hand set and its reception is fairly good. Unfortunately, my neighbour signed an 18month contract at 41E per month with a 5gb limit. As we both visit our respective villas periodically, the payment still has to be made whether it is used or not! Hmmmm, not much thought there then?

So, to my query. Has any dear ex-Pat any information on pay-as-you-go mobile wifi ['mifi']. I understand there are dongles out there but not sure of their capability. My use would be limited [skype, email, viber, whatsapp - no downloading material!].

We arrive at the villa in 10 days time, so any early info. would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Stereo said:


> Hola Nugget Hound,
> 
> I too am a 'newbe' to the site [Hola everyone] but astonished at the quantity of posts about all sorts of things. Primarily, I was looking for advice on mobile pay-as-you-go wifi [the name of which in cyber world is 'mifi' I believe!]. I couldn't find a response to your post.
> 
> ...


Where abouts are you moving?? , my posts seem to take an endless amount of time to appear on here think its because I am a newbie, Thanks


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Orange do one on contract which is 25 Euro per month with a 10 gig limit. As far as PAYG ones go, not sure of the prices but I'm amazed at the 41 euro a month contract, that seems excessive. Around 25 plus tax seems to be normal.


----------



## Stereo (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Dunpleecin. There's a Carrefour near us so I'll try there. Cheers, stereo


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

We have Orange internet everywhere 10GB 35€ per month and have used this for 2 years now,if you can get a good 3G signal it is excellent-also they do a phone line called mi fijo for 10€ inc 3000 mins free calls to national numbers,we ported our telefonica to them as it was cheaper than the basic rental,highly recoomended.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Stereo said:


> Hola Nugget Hound,
> 
> I too am a 'newbe' to the site [Hola everyone] but astonished at the quantity of posts about all sorts of things. Primarily, I was looking for advice on mobile pay-as-you-go wifi [*the name of which in cyber world is 'mifi' I believe!*]....


Hola Stereo

I hope you don't mind, but I'd like to offer a correction and clarification to the above. A MiFi device (router) enables multiple WiFi (wireless) devices to simultaneously share a single 3G/4G connection. The use of the term MiFi in itself doesn't have any bearing on the payment method (e.g. PAYG or contract) for the service.


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

hombre 62 i did not mean mifi router which i have as well as usb dongle but mi fijo i.e a telephone line using mobile technology but giving you a landline number,as i stated we ported our 959 number from telefonica to orange because the price is a steal,if you have good gsm coverage with orange this is a brilliant way to get landline number and they even advertise you can take it with you anywhere in spain as all you have to do is plug the base unit into mains socket.


----------



## Stereo (Jun 15, 2013)

Just goes to show you can't always believe what you read, esp to an illiterate techno like me! I'll persevere. Ta


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting , I still hear mixed things about Sat Broadband , and do have to question when people come on with only 1 post , where abouts in Spain are you if you dont mind me asking.

Thanks!!


----------



## Stereo (Jun 15, 2013)

GMHB said:


> Hi there. I too had this problem, no land line bad reception with mobile.
> I found the best solution was to get Satellite Internet, TOOWAY, I used Bently Walker, best thing I have ever done, really brilliant service and not so dear as a Dongle. I use Skype for telecommunications, having bought a Skype number. Skype phone does not need PC on, all works fantastic.



GMBH: Thanks. I am aware of TOOWAY but I'm trying to avoid a contract as we visit the villa probably only 3 - 4 months of the year [wish it was longer!]. The vodaphone device in use at the moment is, unfortunately, under contract until Dec. '13 but works very well between our 2 villas. I'm sure there must be similar devices available in this day and age that are payg. I'll keep searchin', cheers


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

I cant seem to find a coverage checker for vodafone or orange mobile internet, 3G is worthless for the internet and only good enough for making calls, I have a mobile Internet key in the UK which is 15gb for £15 , I think Orange do a 10gb for 35 Euros, that would suit , if the reception is half decent ut I cant find anywhere to check it.


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

Nugget_Hound said:


> I cant seem to find a coverage checker for vodafone or orange mobile internet, 3G is worthless for the internet and only good enough for making calls, I have a mobile Internet key in the UK which is 15gb for £15 , I think Orange do a 10gb for 35 Euros, that would suit , if the reception is half decent ut I cant find anywhere to check it.


Heres the link for orange coverage2g/3g/4g they do payg as do carrefour but dont know what network they use,best test is to use your phone as a meter and switch to 3g on phone and see what signal you get anything more than 1bar will be ok 3 is excellent,we get between 3-7MB/S using 3g dongle with 3 bars.We have the 10GB for 35€ and its fine they have good online account management tools as well

Cobertura Orange - En Orange cuidamos que tengas la mejor cobertura estés donde estés

vodafone coverage maps here

Consulta Cobertura movil dependiendo de donde te encuentres | Vodafone


----------



## SandCouple (Jun 30, 2013)

Stereo said:


> GMBH: Thanks. I am aware of TOOWAY but I'm trying to avoid a contract as we visit the villa probably only 3 - 4 months of the year [wish it was longer!]. The vodaphone device in use at the moment is, unfortunately, under contract until Dec. '13 but works very well between our 2 villas. I'm sure there must be similar devices available in this day and age that are payg. I'll keep searchin', cheers


Hi GMBH, thanks for the info, where is Benty Walker?
We are down near Marbella and looking for a PAYG system or contract for our apartment.
So many clients now asking about Internet connection, could always pass part cost on to them.
SandCouple


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

SandCouple said:


> Hi GMBH, thanks for the info, where is Benty Walker?
> We are down near Marbella and looking for a PAYG system or contract for our apartment.
> So many clients now asking about Internet connection, could always pass part cost on to them.
> SandCouple


Hi if you look at my posts on this article orange do a payg for €2 +IVA per day which may be of use,also carrefour have there own which i think is €1 per day but basically go with whichever mobile operator gives the best signal at your location and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## SandCouple (Jun 30, 2013)

*Thanks*



villamarre said:


> Hi if you look at my posts on this article orange do a payg for €2 +IVA per day which may be of use,also carrefour have there own which i think is €1 per day but basically go with whichever mobile operator gives the best signal at your location and you wont be disappointed.


Hi,
Thanks for the info, will look when we get out to apartment.
SC


----------



## Glennn (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi I just moved to Oliva (part time) working in Scotland. What I'm looking for is occasional net access for my home PC via a wifi dongle. I was thinking about magicsim (dual sim device for mobile) with UK and World SIM for Spain. Then using phone as a hotspot for the home PC. Will this work ? Can I get a dongle to do this ?

Glennn
Canada/UK


----------



## SpanishFly (Aug 16, 2016)

BUMP

Alicante area, how can I get internet, its crucial for my job?


----------

